# Social Security Frustration



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

We are expecting a daughter in four weeks. I am am drawing Social Security. It is my understanding that when I gain a dependent child that I am entitled to an increase in benefits. My frustration is that I cannot get through by telephone to reach the SSA. Whenever I call, I recording comes on asking me to leave my name and number and I will be called back. I have never had a call returned. I just have a few simple questions about my situation. I would appreciate any help that you could render me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> We are expecting a daughter in four weeks. I am am drawing Social Security. It is my understanding that when I gain a dependent child that I am entitled to an increase in benefits. My frustration is that I cannot get through by telephone to reach the SSA. Whenever I call, I recording comes on asking me to leave my name and number and I will be called back. I have never had a call returned. I just have a few simple questions about my situation. I would appreciate any help that you could render me.


Good Morning and congratulations. Taking care of this costs and takes time right from the onset. The US will send workers from Manila to your home. They also require DNA testing as part of the process.

Your social security amount does NOT go up. Rather, you become a payee for your child's new social security benefit. He/she will collect this till 18 years old or married.
In other words, the child will collect an amount in a separate direct deposit account from yours.

Social Security in Manila is very good at helping and getting things done with and for you.
Do not use the social security offices in the States. Use the offices located
at the Embassy In Manila for the help you need. Also, more information at the Embassy at This Link.
If these are the numbers you are calling and no answer, then their office is closed for some reason. Don't give up.
If need be, take the trip to Manila and go there yourself.

For added help, here is a video below from the US Embassy:








Congats again..


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Good Information in the Video but, Gawd it has to win an award for Cheesy and poor acting! (pretty funny actually)


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Great info from Jetlag.......................Must apply for US citizenship, then apply for SS number at same time.

US embassy in Manila really is the best...........it took 1 week to get an email reply. 

Good luck to you.........i will be doing the same maybe in 1 month. Our baby girl is due tomorrow. Then we will wait 1 month before we do any travel. BUT, you must make an appointment online.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

The Social Security at the embassy in Manila has a time to answer phone calls. I believe it is 9am in the morning. They are exactly on time and I always call them within seconds of their start time, this is not an exaggeration. The waiting list gets very big fast. This way I always got threw and never had a long wait. I do agree with Jet Lag. The benefit is for you child and in your child name not for you. I disagree about the embassy visiting your home. This is no longer done. DNA test is not always required. If you cannot show a history of communication and photos with the mother then DNA might help. For some legal reason the embassy cannot require a DNA test or ask for one or not suppose to. In my case I volunteered to take the DNA test since we had no history to show, I was not asked. I did make a post earlier in another thread about what I did. Here is a copy of that post:

Yes, I did that for my daughter. You can apply for CRBA this is to become a US citizen (Consular Report of Birth Abroad) and DS11 (passport) at the same time. First of all, if you started drawing your social security early the money you receive is at a reduced amount but the baby receives 50% of the full amount. If you have other children the total benefit for the children does not go up but divided for each child.
The CRBA is a check off list of requirements that you must have when interview by the embassy. Do not sign it! That must be witness by the embassy interviewer. First-Time Report of Birth Abroad | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines
The DS11 is filled out online and stored on the embassy computer. I did both at an embassy “outreach” event. The embassy from time to time goes to different locations in the Philippines for a day so we do not have to go to Manila. At the outreach they accept DS-11 on paper. Information on DS11 is at the Manila Embassy website.
After receiving both in the Mail, one can apply for the child Social Security card. I did this in the USA. This is the only time the child does not have to be present! All others I had to do in the Philippines where my child is. The child and the mother must be present for all others!
I applied for benefits at the US embassy (no outreach was schedule). There are no forms you have to fill out in advance but bring all your records! Depending on guidelines that I cannot find you may be required to open a bank account for the baby in the Philippines. The child benefits are directly deposited there. You might be required to fill out an annual report on where the money was spent.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The OP is in Bohol. He should be able to do the CRBA at the Cebu Consulate.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> We are expecting a daughter in four weeks. I am am drawing Social Security. It is my understanding that when I gain a dependent child that I am entitled to an increase in benefits. My frustration is that I cannot get through by telephone to reach the SSA. Whenever I call, I recording comes on asking me to leave my name and number and I will be called back. I have never had a call returned. I just have a few simple questions about my situation. I would appreciate any help that you could render me.



I have personally used and greatly enjoy the professional assistance from the people at the Social Security Office located at the United States Embassy compound on Roxas Blvd in Manila, (Ermita). They have always answered all of my questions and concerns and they have satisfactorily solved all of my Social Security issues since arriving here. I also receive a monthly Social Security check and they assisted me in resolving several issues and concerns. No need to contact or deal with the SSA back in the States.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

We were also pleased with the help given us by SS staff at Roxas Blvd. As a matter of fact, we went there only once briefly and communicated through telephone and emails after that.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Although this probably won't help in the OP situation, for general info to the forum members, I have been able to do any business I require with the Social Security Administration online after I created a "My Account" with them.

Fred


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Follow Up Question*

Thank you all for the valuable information regarding Social Security for my dependent daughter that is due April 5th. I understand about the separate account for the funds and the annual report. What documentation should I maintain regarding the use of these funds? Should I simply keep receipts? Should I maintain a log of expenses? Am I subject to an audit for this? Any ideas or recommendations? Once again, thank you in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> Thank you all for the valuable information regarding Social Security for my dependent daughter that is due April 5th. I understand about the separate account for the funds and the annual report. What documentation should I maintain regarding the use of these funds? Should I simply keep receipts? Should I maintain a log of expenses? Am I subject to an audit for this? Any ideas or recommendations? Once again, thank you in advance.


I think the best and most reliable answer to this question is going to come directly from
The Social Security Office at the US Embassy. They are best informed and up to date on any changes and current policy..


----------

